
Equifax ex-CEO blames breach on one person and a bad scanner - SREinSF
https://www.cnet.com/news/equifax-ex-ceo-blames-breach-on-one-person-and-a-bad-scanner/
======
PaulHoule
The only "blame it on one person" argument that a CEO can get away with is "I
blame myself"

------
eesmith
"But the protocol was followed"

As usual, the authors of the protocol were not blamed.

Or any of their management.

